

Jeremy Ashkenas hates cross-browser consistency - stealsomesteel
https://github.com/documentcloud/underscore/commit/4e4bc194c0a0e06aa8f7633695ad10030d871a2b

======
mr_eel
Underscore is not a kitchen-sink library. In order to keep it a terse library,
Jeremy will need to constantly decide what goes in and what does not. I don't
always agree with his choices, but I'm glad he's willing to be aggressive
about what he believes is good. That's what makes for good libraries.

Also, I must say this is a poor choice of title for a HN post. It's emotive, a
generalisation and doesn't actually reflect the actual content of the link.

You obviously disagree with Jeremy. Fine. But posts like this are weak.

------
bengillies
If what you want is cross browser consistency of sparse arrays (that is, if
you _really_ want to use them), then you should probably use ES5-shim or
something instead.

Jeremy Ashkenas can support or not support whichever parts of built-in array
behaviour he wants, given that:

a) It's his library b) It doesn't try and copy the standard ES5 API anyway

